# Got mayo?



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well its not really a recipe per se but someone turned me on to mayo a while back. Here's how I did my last fish dinner.

Took a slab of fresh striper, maybe a qtr pound. Marrinated it in Italian dressing for a coulpe of hours. Pulled out of dressing an aplied a thin coat of mayo to both sides. Sprinkled with salt,pepper,lemonsalt,garlic powder an basil. Put in oven an broiled until flaky. Add peas and corn an tater tots. Real tasty an stays moist.

Well there's my contribution to th board.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

chef clay when ya gonna get ya own show?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*LMAO*

Thats my only way I know to cook fish!


----------



## paulyseggs (Feb 24, 2004)

i;ve done almost the same thing with medium sized bluefish fillets, instead of plain mayo i use ceasar dressing or ranch, then grill em in tin foil or if your really wanna have a good meal toss em on a untreated hardwood plank and let em bake by a fire, trick to the plank is you gotta get it charred good then put the filet skin side down right on it and let it go. i like nut woods or apple as far as planks go...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I make bluefish using a fennel mayo topping then broiling it. Here's my recipe,

two 8-ounce skinless bluefish fillets
For fennel mayonnaise:
1 teaspoon fennel seeds
1 large garlic clove
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
1/2 tablespoon fresh lemon juice

Toast fennel seeds in a small pan till fragrant, then mince with garlic and salt. Then transfer to a small bowl and mix in remaining ingredients. Arrange bluefish in a pan and spread fennel mayo evenly over the top of the fillets. Broil for 7 minutes and enjoy  .

You can play with the ingredients but this is a good recipe to follow. You can use this for any type of mackeral as well.


----------

